# Simon Oomius



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 1, 2007)

Simon Oomius, Dutch Puritan (March 1, 1630 - November 25, 1706) was a notable contributor to the _Nadere Reformatie_. Some of his works are listed here.

For more information, see the dissertation by Gregory D. Schuringa: 

_Embracing leer and leven : the theology of Simon Oomius in the context of Nadere Reformatie orthodoxy_ by Gregory D. Schuringa, Grand Rapids, Michigan, 2003.

who wrote:



> "Scholarship has tended either to brush aside the Dutch Reformed piety of the movement known as Nadere Reformatie (c. 1600-1750) as an aberration from the Reformation, or it has tended, more recently when it has shown interest in the movement, to fail to place the theology of its proponents in its proper orthodox Reformed theological context. This latter failure has resulted, often, in a bifurcation between the Nadere Reformatie and Reformed orthodoxy and scholasticism during the post-Reformation era of Reformed Church history and theology…This dissertation illumines, in theological context, the theology of a yet unexamined pastor and theologian of the Nadere Reformatie, Simon Oomius. Beyond illuminating this relatively unknown figure, this study of Oomius' theology shows that viewing the Nadere Reformatie and Reformed orthodoxy as two mutually exclusive or opposing camps is not tenable."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 8, 2007)

More on the life and works of Simon Oomius may be found here.


----------

